# archery suplies.



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

are there any canadian companies that ship discount archery stuff? what im looking for is someone who would suplly 100 3" fusions for around the same they can be found on here ($12-$17 shipped) thanx all


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah sure. Try ArcElite at Londero Sports. In St Jean Sur Richelieu. They have a web site. I just bought a box of 100 Blazers for about 18 bucks. I think they have Fusions to.


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

no more web page tthanx tho


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

I screwed up sorry. The web site for Londero is www.arcinter.com

I confused Arc Inter with a bow shop near me called Arc Elite.

I guess us Quebecers don't have much imagination, naming anything to do with archery about the same thing (lol)


----------

